# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Histori Te Verteta Nga Jeta Ime

## GANGO of SG

Me ne fund erdhi koha qe ta le ket tragjedi pas kraheve. 
Jam i lire perseri. 
Per te gjith ata qe nuk e dijna akoma se cka me ka ndollur mua, gje e cila eshte normale pasi familja ime e ka mbajt sekret, un jam Gangoja  dhe sapo jam liru prej burgut.
Skam nevoj qe te me thote kush qe burgosja ime pat zhgenjy, merzit e demoralizu krejt familjen time, shoket, shoqet, koleget, dhe qenushin e vogel. 4 muaj burg mu duken si 4 mauj e gjysem, dhe shoqeria me mungonte tmerresisht. 
Por gjithcka ka kalu tashme. 
Historia e tragjedise time vazhdon keshtu: 

Isha me nje shok (i cili nuk eshte me shok)duke ba shoping ne nje shoping centre, ne dore kisha nje kuti plastike qumeshti. Gjate ecjes, ky ish-shoku im me ndeshi doren
kutija ra...qumeshti u shpernda neper pllaka. 
Papritmas nje ze erdhi nga pas " A po ndyni vendet publike eeeee??" ishte nje si tip security-man i cili me tha qe do te me padiste tek autoritetet relevante per ndyrjen vendit publik. 
Duke menduar qe oficeri po bente vecse nje shaka me kripe , ish shoku im i tha " ahaha ky e ka zakon me ndy gjikund".
"hahaha"-ja e vertete me erdhi pas nje jave....!!!!


Me erdhi si suprize kur teksa po laja pjesen e siperme te dhembeve, mu dorezu nje zarf i shenuar- "PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL FROM GOVERNEMENT AUTHORITIES"
per nje cast mendova qe ishte nje leter-thirrje per 
te me dergu ne IRAK por nuk ishte ashtu. Ishte me keq. 
Me kerkoin te merrja nje avokat dhe te shkoja ne gjykate. 

Duke qene qe skisha shum leke iu drejtova nje shokut time 
qe te vishte nje kostum te zi dhe te pretendonte te ishte 
nje avokat. "Vavsh ne ferr" me tha. Un ju pergjigja qe un "ne ferr jam tashme", dukes shpresu qe kjo pergjigje simpati-krijuese- do ta prekte ne shpirt....bera gjasme se po iki ...! dera e tij ishte mbyllur. 

Keshtu spata cka te bajn tjeter vecse te merrja nje avokat shqiptar te lire dhe shkuam ne gjykate. 
Gjykata nuk ishte ashtu sic e kisha menduar te ishte. salla ishte e vogel dhe e thjeshte tamam si kklase. 
Gjykatesi nuk kishte veshur ate rroben e zeze qe duhej ta vishte. E kishte vene afer vehtes ne menyre qe ta vishte shpejt neqoftese superiori i tij vinte per kontroll. 
Seanca zgjati 33 minuta. u denova 4 muaj burg. E GJITH BOTA MU DUK SE ME RA SIPER KOKES....

( historia vazhdon....)

----------


## GANGO of SG

vazhdim...

Pas leximit te verdiktit , i thashe vehtes qe duhej te ruaja qetesine
 dhe ta merrja ket tragjedi si burre i vjeter ose burre i ri , 
dhe te pranoja qe gjithcka ndoll per nje arsye. Por cila ishte arsyeja??
Pas shtrylljes se trurit e gjeta qe aryet mund te ishin vetem dy.
e para o qe  per te tregu qe zyrtaret jane efficente
dhe e dyta  ose duan te na mesojne qe  kutite e qumeshtit duhen te trajtohen me kujdes.
 Pervec kesaj un shtrullja trurin si te arratisesha nga burgu.
U mundova te perdorja MSN ne burg per tju mail shokeve te mij 
e te me ndihmonin per tu arratisur, por sistemi kumpjuterik 
atje ishte shum i ngadalte. Per ti bere gjerat edhe me keq ,
 smund tu dergoja winks ose nudges, pasi ishte nje version i vjeter.
 Por per cudine time kishte nje kamer!!!!! deri sa e mora vesh qe ishte per gardianet per te na monitoruar ne te burgosurve. 
ISHTE SI NJE FERR PA FLAKE. 

Keshtu atje qendrova per 4 muaj. Guardianet 
me thonin qe nese sillesha mire do me lironin me heret. 
E dija qe po me genjenin sepse kuptoja nepalezisht,
 dhe i degjova tek po qeshnin me njeritjetrin duke thene 
qe ishte nje menyre vetem per te me be qe te sillesha mire.
Pamveresisht kesaj un u solla mire, dhe ne fakt me liruan 
2 ore me perpara afatit pasi u duhej te benin vend per te burgosurit e spoardhur. 

Avokati shqiptar erdhi e me takoi e me tha qe 
kishte korruptu disa autoritete prandaj me liruan 2 ore me heret. 
E falenderova dhe e pyeta pse pas gjith kesaj kohe akoma 
vazhdonte te ishte kaq i preokupuar devotshmerisht pas "my case"- ceshtjes time....??? ai vuri buzen ne gaz e mu pergjigj.....
skam pas tjera "cases"- ceshtje (.

...vazhdon..

----------


## GANGO of SG

vazhdimi...

Sapo portat e burgut u hapen, pashe driten e dites 
perseri, por ishte shum e shndritshme 
prandaj kerkova gjyslyke diellit. Autoritetet e 
burgut me thane qe te zhdukesha dhe kesaj radhe vendosa
te mos perdor pergjigje prej 'trimi".
Mu desh te merrja autobuzin per ne shtepi dhe 
me dukej shum ndryshe. Me erdhi te qaja por nuk qava 
pasi mendova qe do dukesha shum qesharak.
Vec se ndyva vendin publik me shkatrrun jeten-mendova. (Lexo arsyen e burgosjes time ne fillim te kesaj teme per te kuptu ket shkrim)
Ndersa zbrita nga autobuzi dhe po ecja drejt shtepise 
kerkova celesat ne cante. Ne eksitim e siper, me rane 
disa dokumenta ne toke. Pataj...Pastaj...degjova nje ze 
qe bertiti "HEY TI". zemra mu ndalu per 3 sekonda
dhe u ktheva. Nje burre me tha 'te ra dicka ne toke"
Duke u ndjere i lehtesuar, e falenderova ate 
dhe shkova ne shtepi.
Shtepi e embela shtepi.
Dua qe te shfrytezoj ket mundesi
qe mu kriju
ne albforum tju kerkoj falje te gjith 
atyre qe me mbeshteten
e mu gjeten afer, dhge ata qe i kam zhgenjy.
Kam mesu shum prej kesaj eksperience, dhe
jam ba ma i forte dhe i pervunjtur.
KUJTOHU; KUR NGATERROHESH ME LIGJIN
TE NGATERROHET JETA- nga nje shkrim ne muret e burgut.

----------


## BLEND1

Urime GANGO of SG   Er temen qe  ke hapur :  Me behet Qefi qe   paske dale mas Gjith asaj kohe se 4 muaj nuk jane pak uroj mos pac me ne jete te tilla gjera .


*Plaga E  Plumbit Dhe  Diten E Burgut Asnjehere nuk Tregohen * !!!

----------


## GANGO of SG

Faleminderit Blendi. Ka rreziqe njeriu ne jete po tana i kalon me rini e shoqeri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

gango MSN ne burg?????
ku eshte ky burgu? oh jo!....nuk ben dot nudge? mossss pse e the kte?!  :ngerdheshje: 





> Vec se ndyva vendin publik me shkatrrun jeten


nuk i shkaterrohet jeta njeriut me 4 muaj burg  :shkelje syri: 
pak budallek me duket qe te futen kshu ne burg, por dhe per ta mar kaq keq ske pse ta maresh.  Shiko te behesh njeri i sukseshshem per vehten tende dhe mos ler nje eksperienc te till te ndikoj shume tek ty.

gjith te mirat

----------


## GANGO of SG

Sa her tregoj kete historine e MSN ne burg njerezit e gjejne shum te veshtire per ta besuar. Dhe per cudine time burgu im u duket jo i zakonshem. Prandaj me shikojne a thua se jam ne fazen e fundit te kancerit ne fyt.  Por  un e di te verteten. So may earth and sky be my whitnesses. 
Gango of SG, on 28 March Two Thousand and Seven.

Fierakja! Faleminderit per sugjerimin tend.
 E vlersoj shume investimin tend kohor 
emocional dhe intellektual ne mundesimin e 
kornizes se nevojshme teorike e praktike per te zvogeluar efektet 
anesore te kesaj truame psikologjike qe kam dhe to lead a sucessful life.

----------


## GANGO of SG

"HUMBJA E PORTOFOLIT ME DT 31 DHJETOR"

Duke qene qe isha shum i merzitur ne shtepi, vigjiljen e vitit te ri mendova te dilja per nje xhiro.
Teksa po sillesha neper treg pashe nje lepurush te vogel dhe vendosa ta blija. 
Sapo u ber gati ta blija vura re qe me mungonte portofoli!!!!
Me te shpejte ju drjetova stacionit te afert policor dhe u ula. I thashe policit te ri para meje qe 'kam humbur portofolin", Te lutem dergo djemat ta kerkojne menjehere. 
Ai u pergjigj "smund ta bejme zoteri"! Un i rashe tavolines me force dhe ulerita me sa pata ne koke " Je nje bastard i padobishem"!!! Ai tha - "qetesohu zoteri" Un i thashe- "okay". E gjith kjo ndolli ne 5 sekonda. 
I merzitur ne kulm shkova ne shtepi ku me erdhi nje ide sensacionale. Hapa kompjuterin personal dhe hyra tek google.com dhe tek kutia 'search"- 'kerko" shtypa fjalen "portofoli im". Por per cudine me te malle dhe per zhgenjimin tim edhe interneti spo mund ta gjente portofolin tim. Fillova te perlotesha!!! me vrap ju drjtova dhomes time , u holla permbys ne shtrat dhe fillova te qaja me denese. Teksa po thaja syte me shpinen e duarve dallova portofolin mbi komodine. Ndersa po mirrja nje fryme te malle lehtesuse , mendova, -eee ja pse smund ta gjindte interneti portofolin tim...."

----------


## GANGO of SG

Histori Dashure e Vertete !!!! 

Ketu vajzat vecanarisht me identifikojne si Gango. Ato vijne me idene qe  Veprimet dhe fjalet e mija i korrespondojne nje djali qe eshte edukuar besnikerisht ne "institucionet arsimore" te Koza Nostra. Nje mendim i keq sic duket.  :buzeqeshje: .Por per cudine time te malle ne vend qe kjo gje te zgjeroje
distancen e tyre ndaj meje, ato perpiqeshin me cdo kusht te  fitonin 
vemendjen dhe pelqimin tim. Un zakonisht  i respektoj vajzat competitive prandaj
nuk u'a reject enderren dhe deshiren e tyre. U mjaftonin disa ore ne shoqerine time qe ndjenja e pakomplikuar e pelqimit e tyre te shenderrohej magjikshem ne
dashuri. Pas ketyre oreve apo neteve Telefoni im do behej deshmitari i shfaqjeve te ndjenjave te tyre pasionante ne format nga me te ndryshme. Ato varionin
 nga vlersimet dhe pyetjet nga me te pafajshmet si " me te vertete 
me dukesh djali me terheqes qe kam takuar ndonjhere po ty si te dukem?...shpresoj qe ti do besh pakez vend ne zemren tende per mua "  :buzeqeshje: 
Tek me agresivet dhe te drejperdrejta si 'Zoti e ka thene qe ti te jesh imi
dhe nese nuk i bindesh deshires se tij un do hillem nga ballkoni me koke dhe do vdes. Do ta kuptosh cfare ke humbur vetem kur mos te jem me ne kete bote"  :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate ato vazhdonin te jetonin shendosh e mire edhe pse une nuk 
pergjigjesha pozitivisht kerkesave te tyre. Asnje nga ato nuk u holl nga ballkoni.
biles numeri i vetvrasjeve te vajzave qe njifja ra dramatikisht sapo kalonin 'kohe' 
me mua.

----------


## GANGO of SG

Te pyetur nga ana ime per arsyen e kesaj dukurie shoqerore te pasqyruar ne 
statistika, ato u pergjigjeshin qe une qenkesha i derguari i zotit 
qe u jepte kurajo e shprese per te jetuar jeten e tyre edhe pse ne vuajtjen 
e mopspasjes time ne krahet e tyre. Ato thonin qe mjaftonte prania ime si shok
qe te ndiheshin te sigurta dhe te dashura gje qe u stimulonte instiktin e shpreses dhe dashurise per jeten. Mua me perkedhelej sedra mashkullore dhe si shperblim 
u dedikoja kohen dhe vemendjen time te vecante ne nete te zjarrta Singaporeane.  :buzeqeshje: 

Por jetes time l"uksoze"papritmas do ti vinte fundi atehere kur nuk e prisja.
Tamam ashtu sic thoshte mami im 'kur vjen sahati a dekiku nuk mund ta ndaloje askush".

----------


## GANGO of SG

Dekiku im erdhi pikerisht ne momentin kur hakrepi i mall i minutave i hipi
siper  :buzeqeshje:  atij te voglit te oreve dhe u be 12 e nates e dates 11 shkurt 2007.
Me erdhi cudi kur teksa po pija nje kafe me nje turist shqiptar qe kishte vendosur
te thente rrekordin e Makelanit per vende te vizituara (Emin te pershendes  :buzeqeshje:  ) 
kjo vajza qe shikoni ne foto mu afrua me konfidence te malle dhe me kerkoi  ti thosha arsyen perse po i hillja veshtrime jo normale  te cilat  e irritonin pamase ne prani te familjes se saje. 

Me respektin me te mall qe me karakterizon un ju pergjigja qe 
jam SHQIPTAR dhe qysh me daten 28 nentor 1920 une kam 
te drejte absolute te shikoj ME KRENARI ke te dua ne sy,  dhe megjithese kam qene ne shum vende te botes dhe kam pare varietete te ndryshme njerezish  nuk
kam pare specie me te cuditshme se ajo.  Kjo gje , vazhdova une, 
ishte nje ofense e nenkuptuar ndaj diturise dhe statusit intellektuall dhe gangsteresk qe me imunizon. Jam thedhesisht i shokuar dhe 
kjo me bente te humbja sensin e kohes dhe vendit!!!  E gjitha kjo eshte rrjedhoje e pranise tende!
Si rrjedhoje un te bej nje oferte qe ti nuk mundesh ta refuzosh! Te zhdukesh 
nje minute e me pare ose....ose do zhdukem une. 
Te zhdukesh ti qe pergjigja e saj normalisht.

----------


## GANGO of SG

Pa e zgjatur me lashe leket ne faturen e zeze ne forme blloku, mora paketen e cingareve dhe telefonin nga tavoluina dhe  teksa un u ngrita ne kembe me ne nje menyre maskuline te ekzagjeruar dhe po behesha gati te ikja. ajo nuk u dura me te mbante te ndryllur instiktin e kureshtjes femerore dhe thua se kishte kuptuar dicka me pyeti " Cila eshte arsyeja e vertete qe po largohesh djal shqiptar?" 
Une drejtova trupin, perqendrova nje veshtrim romantik ne sy te saje  dhe afrova fytyren time afer te sajes. Emini shtangu. Po ashtu dhe njerezit qe gjindeshin ne tavolinen e saj!
Fjalet qe vijuan ajo i ka te shkruara ne zemren e saj dhe i ka print out (seriozisht)
ne nje faqe te bardhe e i ka vendosur ne nje kornize qe e mban mbi komodinen \
e shtratit te saj akoma sot.

----------


## GANGO of SG

"A e ke provuar ndonjhere qe edhe pse ke pak minuta qe e shikon nje njeri te duket qe ke nje eternity qe e njeh? Provua a e ke ndalimin e zemres e te frymemarjes per disa sekonda kur ky njeri te qendron pake metra larg teje pa pasur mundesi t'ia thuash kete? E shpreson qe ajo te mos largohet asnjhere 
nga aty e ta vazhdosh soditjejn e saj  pergjithmone duke shpresuar qe sapo 
ora 12 e nates te shenoje ardhjen e dites se re, te ngihesh e ti puthesh buzet e saja pa thene asnje fjale!!! Isha i sigurte dhe e kisha vendosur qe kjo dite e re te shenonte pikenisjen e nje jete te re !!! Se fillimi i jetes eshte gjetja e lumturise e qetesise shpirterore.  prisja oren 12 me keto enderra dhe shpresa. Por fjalet e tua tani me dhane te kuptoj dicka te rendesihme qe ne njerezit shpeshhere e dijme por e ngelizhojme. Nese ne shpirtin tend ka shperthyer vullkani i ndjenjave mos prit te nesermen per tu bere i lumtur.....behu tani!! ne momentin e pare!
me besim ne vehte e pa frike. jeta me frike nuk eshte jete.  Ngrihu....hajde para...shprehe ate cfare ndien....behu i  lumtur pasi ti din te ndiesh e te jesh njeri....mos mendo te nesermen....e nesermja mundet te mos vije kurr!!!  Zoti e paska dasht 
per mua qe e nesermja te mos vije kurre....prandaj po largohem!!!

Djema as ne Kishen e malle te shkodres nuk ka mberteru  qetesi me absolute 
se sa aty.  Ajo dhe askush nuk foli asnje fjale vetme. Asnje fjale as peshperitje vecse veshtrimi mjaft domethenes (me shume se njemij fjale) po miksohej 
me lote qe filluan ti rridhnin krenarisht nga cepezat e syve te saj. Trupi i saj 
mori pozicionin karakteristik natyror te femres delikate qe  kerkon mbrojtje. U hap ndaj meje dhe lekura e bute zeshkane e kraheve te saj u renqeth nga emocinet dhe ndjenjat. Perkuli koken lehte me nje buzeqeshje te embel e inkurajuese.
Pa marr parasysh se kush ndollej aty une futa duart ne xhepa te pantollonave  perkula koken poshte fytyres se saj e pashe ne sy per pak caste....tashme pak centimetra ndante buzet e mija prej te sajave ....ajo buzeqeshi perseri...me vuri  duart ne gjoks e me shtyu lehte....! Une e mbeshtolla ne krahe te mij. vura re qe filloi te dridhej e te qante me ngasherim dhe lotet e saj kesaj here po me njomezonin gjoksin tim. Holla nje veshtrim krenar nga familja e saj... ne syte e tyre rezatonte nje aprovim i nenkuptuar!!!! E gjith kjo ndolli pa asnje fjale!!!

----------


## vajzaevaleve

Bukur shum bukur Gango i Singaporit.Ke nje pen te bukur si fillestar ne krijimtari.Po te vazhdosh akoma ,ndonje dit do te blejm librat e publikuara nga ty neper librarit e Botes.
Shpresoj ta vazhdosh historin tende.Besoj qe do te jen te shumt ata qe do te te lexojn.
Histori e vertet nga jeta jote apo jo nuk ka rendesi.
Pac Fat.

----------


## GANGO of SG

Vajzaevlerave faleminderit per fjalet inkurajuese. 
Historia eshte e vertete.
Pac fat.

----------


## viganv

Urime,me pelqen edhe mua historia jote GANGO.

----------


## DI_ANA

Me pelqen shume kjo menyre te shkruari..
Do te keshilloja te vazhdosh te shkruash ....qofshin keto te dhimbshme ose te lumtura!
Suksese te metejshme..

respekte

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> Me ne fund erdhi koha qe ta le ket tragjedi pas kraheve. 
> Jam i lire perseri. 
> Per te gjith ata qe nuk e dijna akoma se cka me ka ndollur mua, gje e cila eshte normale pasi familja ime e ka mbajt sekret, un jam Gangoja  dhe sapo jam liru prej burgut.
> Skam nevoj qe te me thote kush qe burgosja ime pat zhgenjy, merzit e demoralizu krejt familjen time, shoket, shoqet, koleget, dhe qenushin e vogel. 4 muaj burg mu duken si 4 mauj e gjysem, dhe shoqeria me mungonte tmerresisht. 
> Por gjithcka ka kalu tashme. 
> Historia e tragjedise time vazhdon keshtu: 
> 
> Isha me nje shok (i cili nuk eshte me shok)duke ba shoping ne nje shoping centre, ne dore kisha nje kuti plastike qumeshti. Gjate ecjes, ky ish-shoku im me ndeshi doren
> kutija ra...qumeshti u shpernda neper pllaka. 
> ...


Hm... Interesante !  :shkelje syri:

----------


## GANGO of SG

:buzeqeshje:  faleminderit te gjitheve.

----------


## FTN_2004

Gango kam qene ne SIngapor nja 5 here nga viti 2002 -2003 dhe vend me te bukur ne Azi nuk kam pa. Kjo puna e burgut, na paten thene dhe ne te rrespektojme rregullat e shtetit pasi ha gjobe kot fare. Singapore is a fine city. Kot se kane bere biznes ket shprehjen ata. nejse, ti me ca merresh atje ? ku jeton ?

----------

